# Need some fragrance ideas please



## Buckscent (Oct 12, 2016)

Imhave some patchouli and cederwood, virginia EO's. Any suggestions on what to mix with them?  I do not like them by themselves.


----------



## Susie (Oct 13, 2016)

I do not care for patchouli one bit, but if you type that in the search bar, it will bring up lots of ideas of what folks blended it with.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm not a huge Patchouli fan but I sell a whole lot of straight up Patch. Orange blends nicely with it as does a bit of lavender though I'm not a fan of that either.


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 13, 2016)

Yea this my first experience with it and don't like it but I have it so.....
Also not crazy about the cedarwood either


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Oct 13, 2016)

Buckscent said:


> Also not crazy about the cedarwood either




I don't like cedarwood alone, but it goes well with sweet orange.

Mountain rose herbs has common EO listed with EO compliment each other. Try their suggestions. But organic EO price for soap is just too much, haha!


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 13, 2016)

Speaking of EO.  Who has the best assortment and price?


----------



## DawninWA (Oct 13, 2016)

I hate patchouli, but all of my family members love it and my sister has a bunch of patchouli EO she'll never use, so I mix it with orange.  Makes it so I can bear it, and my family is happy, but I'm still not a fan.  

I don't know about Cedarwood.

I get a lot of stuff from Vitacost, but my local health food store as decent prices on EOs, so I buy from them too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2016)

New Directions or Liberty Naturals.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 13, 2016)

Another patchouli and orange fan. I use cedarwood with lemongrass or lavender. For a supplier, I've been happy with Camden Grey.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 13, 2016)

I just checked my email, and Soap Making Resources has a sale through 10/15. 

No coupon code is needed to qualify for the free 64 ounce olive oil.  Our order fulfillment staff knows that any order placed from 10/13/16 through 10/15/16 with a product total of $50 or more qualifies for a free 64 ounce bottle of SMR's olive oil.

They have also reduced the prices of many of their EOs. Depending on what you need, this could work out to be a good deal. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 13, 2016)

I second Liberty naturals, Camden Grey and New Direction aromatics.  I also like Mountain Rose.


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 13, 2016)

Good info, thanks all


----------

